# P. Aurotaenia Narrow Banded



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a group of P. Aurotaenia Narrow Banded. I have someone inquiring on buying some froglets but he needs to know the line they are from. Can anyone tell me if there has been a breeder that worked with these guys long enough to say that they have a line. After a year of watching the board I see people that keep them but I have never seen them for sale or referanced back to a breeders line 
Any help would be great.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I think that's pretty easy, unfortunatly (being easy means that there is not a whole lot of gentetic diversity with this line in the US hobby).
If they are gold narrow bands, chances are 99% that they originate from Darren Meyer's breeding group.
Where did you get them?


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Yes as far as I know the only group left here in the states was mine until I got them breeding a few years back . I released about 100 into the hobby until I found not many liked them . I have done my best to get them into long term hobbiest . Though I haven't seen many avaliable from others . 
I've started to encourage breeding again . 
Happy frogging , 
Darren


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Darren thanks for the input. 
So I guess I would be safe saying these are from your line. I got mine as sub adults from Jim Hitchcock at the Rainforest Station here in Grand Rapids Michigan in May of 2009. I have had very good luck with the 3.2.0 group that I have. You should see them in the classified soon. 
I think these are a great all around frog for anyone. Not sure I would say people don't like them. They don't seem to be as popular as Luec's or Tinc's but I from what I see they sould be. I have sold them back to the Rainforest Station and he has been able to sell them. I have also sold them to a few of the local people that I know in the area and they all like them aswell. Please let me know when you have some froglets I would like to mix in a new generation with what I have in time.
Regards,
Kurt


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Darren Meyer said:


> Yes as far as I know the only group left here in the states was mine until I got them breeding a few years back . I released about 100 into the hobby until I found not many liked them . I have done my best to get them into long term hobbiest . Though I haven't seen many avaliable from others .
> I've started to encourage breeding again .
> Happy frogging ,
> Darren


Yeah...I don't know why people don't like them either...I love mine, they have the coolest mettalic markings. I bred a few a year or so after I got them, and practicly had to give them away.
I recently started mine breeding again, they are going nuts...if no one will buy them, I'm going to ask the como conservatory if they want to try letting them go free range in their rainforest exhibit and see what happens...I think their awesome call would really add to the rainforest exhibit experience.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Yes I love the frog myself . The color on the legs reminds me of the night sky full of stars . And the call is my favorite , why it's the first call on my C/D Sounds of poison dart frogs  Ditto on practically giving them away . I brought with me a dozen adults to NAAC . Gave most away to folks I thought would really work with them .... only to see one of them put em up for sale months later ..... 
Happy frogging , 
Darren


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I would love to work with them. Beautiful little frogs. Just havent seen anyone selling them in forever


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Darren Meyer said:


> Yes I love the frog myself . The color on the legs reminds me of the night sky full of stars . And the call is my favorite , why it's the first call on my C/D Sounds of poison dart frogs  Ditto on practically giving them away . I brought with me a dozen adults to NAAC . Gave most away to folks I thought would really work with them .... only to see one of them put em up for sale months later .....
> Happy frogging ,
> Darren


This is a most puzzling frog. I sold and gave away probably over 500 froglets from '99 to '01 and I don't think I know where any are now. Did yours come from that initial importation that had all three types mixed or a later one?


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

From what I was able to gather they came from the import with all 3 types included together . The Wide Banded , the Narrow gold , and the green . Lets pray that they are managed a lot better than they were previously .
My group hails from Aaron at Frog Farm .
Happy frogging , 
Darren


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Darren Meyer said:


> From what I was able to gather they came from the import with all 3 types included together . The Wide Banded , the Narrow gold , and the green . Lets pray that they are managed a lot better than they were previously .
> My group hails from Aaron at Frog Farm .
> Happy frogging ,
> Darren


Hot Damn! Those were mine! Thanks for taking care of them Aaron and Darren!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Sounds like the same thing that happens with vittatus. Great, though extremely underappreciated frogs. Well, if/when there are any available for sale please contact me as I'd be interested in a group.


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Yes I will agree the genetic sample we have is extremely small . We were down to 2 known to exist in the hobby here . The guy I was able to get them from had been slowly starving his collection to death ! Or as he stated in another thread "humanly destroyed" !
I found 2 dead , the 2 were so starved I had to physically pick them up and place them in qt containers . Lucky though the two that survived just happened to be a pair .... it was that close .
Happy frogging ,
Darren


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I will be posting froglets for sale soon. 
I received e-mails this weekend that trace mine back to Darren Myers group. The Rainforest Station (Jim Hitchcock) is where I acquired them from and he acquired them from Rob Kleinhanz. Rob acquired them from Darren  

Please feel free to send me a PM or e-mail is better at [email protected] if you have an interest before I get the ad posted.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I am working with the green banded which I have had for over two years. I finally was able to acquire a couple males for my 5 females and a couple mos later I have tads in the water. They are one of the bolder more interesting frogs to watch espcially in a group setting. It is definitly ashame they are not as common. To me they seem to exhibit all the things you'd want from a frog, they do well in groups, can eat larger food items (crickets esp.) are colorful, extremely bold, great call, and interesting social behaviors. One of the nice things about these guys is you never have to good searching through the viv to see if they're in there, mine are usually siting in the front, and if you don't see them drop a little food in the viv and they'll be up front in no time.

Ray if I get more tads in the water soon I'll have them availbale in the summer hopefully. They should be laying another clutch sometime this week.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> Sounds like the same thing that happens with vittatus. Great, though extremely underappreciated frogs. Well, if/when there are any available for sale please contact me as I'd be interested in a group.


Like I mentioned before th only difference between the auros and vittatus is that the auros are extremely bold, almost fearless. 

Ray if you ever get a chance to stop by you'll see them.

George


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

George,
Glad to hear you found some males for your group. Please keep me in mind for some froglets maybe 6. I would like to have a group of each. Maybe these guys can make a comeback if they get a little good press on the dboard????

My Narrow Banded lay every 10-14 days. I have left the last two clutches of eggs in the viv to see if they will transport. No luck yet

Fun frog to keep and BOLD is an under statement


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

vugger#1 said:


> George,
> Glad to hear you found some males for your group. Please keep me in mind for some froglets maybe 6. I would like to have a group of each. Maybe these guys can make a comeback if they get a little good press on the dboard????
> 
> My Narrow Banded lay every 10-14 days. I have left the last two clutches of eggs in the viv to see if they will transport. No luck yet
> ...



Considering you have the gold, I'd be good with doing a trade. I'll keep you in mind, once I take care of the person who sold me the males, you're next on the list.

Haven't left the eggs in the viv long enough to get transporting. There has been a fair share of egg eating so once i see eggs have been in there for a little over a day I pull them. I would split the group but I think the sex ratio is good and the males have calling battles which i think spurrs on the breeding, so as long as they continue to breed the group will remain together. I do plan on moving them to a larger viv in the future and wuld be interested to see they would tranport then.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mine is a 3.2.0 group. The three males call every time I hand mist them. I took the auto mister off them for the time being. I am in the process of makes a 40 long viv for these guys. I think watching them in a tank that is 4 foot long is going to be really cool

I would love to do a trade just let me know when you are ready.

Thanks Kurt


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Just acquired six of these. Upon a quick first glance they look very similar to P. vittatus. However, upon closer inspection they have some really cool subtle differences. Really nice, hopefully I will at least get a 2.1 or so from this group.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations! They are wonderful frogs. I still have all my old breeding notebooks that I am working on transposing into Excel. If you are interested I'd be happy to share.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Def. Chris! I'd appreciate it. My vitts, bicolors and terribs are all breeding so I'm hopeful I can get these guys going as well (for all the NEFG, Nyc/NJ and Mads folks). Too few on this side of the country!


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I think I was involved in most of the importing of these guys - all three forms (as separate forms but in the same importations). I imported or helped to import them from Germany on three different occasions. John Uhern may also have imported some. They were all cb and I'd guess less than 100 total came in with my help; no idea how many John imported. Their easy to breed I probably produced several hundred before I passed them on to a friend. The ones from Aaron were offspring of mine - he was the first to really be interested in them and I think I sold him a dozen way back when. 

Best,

Chuck



Darren Meyer said:


> From what I was able to gather they came from the import with all 3 types included together . The Wide Banded , the Narrow gold , and the green . Lets pray that they are managed a lot better than they were previously .
> My group hails from Aaron at Frog Farm .
> Happy frogging ,
> Darren


----------



## DendroTerra (Mar 28, 2010)

I've had a 2.2 of the gold for a while. They didn't breed for the longest time, as I got them a little young. After they were old enough, I cycled them dry then wet and got a decent amount of eggs.

They're some of my favorite auros so I don't understand why some don't like them much. I have, however, noticed them getting more and more rare as time ticks on.

My froglets are about a month from being ready to ship, if any one has an interest still. I'd be willing to trade for too! I'd love to have some greens, and wides!

They are quite similar to the vittatus, but strikingly different legs, and the vits are, of course, a little more shy. Although, still amazingly beautiful. I had some really red vit boys for a couple years, and hard core hunted for a real red girl, as most vits I see around are more orange than red. Finally got a girl real red about a year ago, and just put my first 4 tads in the water!

As far as the thin, gold auros go, mine are, of course, Darren's line, but about a year and a half ago I met someone claiming they had a line from elsewhere. I was going to trade with them, to have two blood lines, but then they disappeared. I don't remember who they said the importer was now though....


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a bunch of what are commonly called wideband oow. Should have a good number ready for locals and possibly shipping by late fall.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Good to know, that will be about the time I will be looking for them


----------



## DendroTerra (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool. I'd definitely be interested. Trade or purchase. Are those gold wides, or green?

How far out of the water are your wides?? Mine are 1 month+

I love my narrows. Although they aren't nearly as skinny lines as I've seen on some. Where it's not much more than a thread. Those I find not as beautiful. But even though I love my narrows, I've always wanted wides so wide they throw off a few w/ almost solid backs!

But, yeah, definitely interested in wide banded!


----------

